# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم DC Unlocker  DC-Phoenix v20 more features, and E5573 repair bricked modems added

## mohamed73

*Added:*
Huawei *E5573* repair by testpoint *without erasing imei*
It may help repair bricked E5573 (damaged by downgrading/upgrading )
It will not erase security and NV like other tools do 
(separate software, working with Hisilicon flasher activated feature)   *DC phoenix v20*
Added Hisilicon phones flashing by testpoint.
Added Huawei Honor 7 flash/repair with factory repair file by testpoint
With testpoints can be flashed/repaired *empty or bricked boards*. 
Added *Huawei G6* factory repair. 
Full feature table can be found on DC Unlocker web page in tutorials. 
If you have any bricked Qualcomm or Hisilicon Huawei phone  (unsupported), please contact us, we will provide free repair solution  (without dongle or activation) if possible. 
DC Unlocker team

----------

